# What does "ACT" for ceilings mean (picture)



## jacselee (Mar 5, 2014)

On the Architect drawing it says Ceilings: ACT, what does that mean? Here's a picture


----------



## TEnglish14 (Jul 15, 2014)

ACT= Acoustical Ceiling Tile


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Acoustical Ceiling Tile


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

In case you didn't get it... Acoustical Ceiling Tile... :whistling :thumbsup:


----------



## Cliff_85 (Jul 25, 2017)

ACT consists of thin slabs of sound dampening material arranged in a pattern to form a uniform surface in the upper interior portion of a room or similar compartment. Also is well known for having an affinity for ink pen cartridge projectiles.:thumbup:


----------

